# Atco 8x30 Photo Monocular



## VinceH (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi,

New to the forums. I am trying to find out some information about a "vintage" photo monocular that I have recently purchased. It is an ATCO branded porro prism photo monocular. I have found scant information online about this instrument. The only luck so far has been at this german website (it provides English translations beside each block of German text) Atco Foto-Monokular 6x30 The site says it has a 33,3/33 mm thread for attaching to cameras. What I am trying to figure out is how to step this down to the 30.5 mm threaded bushing I use on my Night Vision scope. I commonly use a 30.5mm to 37mm step up ring to attach various lenses to my night scope, but this thread size listed for this ATCO monocular is a mystery to me. Can anyone point me in the right direction for more info or is there a common name for this thread size? I am thinking it might be related to the Series adapter system (series IV-VI) but am not sure and I don't quite understand how the series system functions either. This little porro monocular provides a suprisingly high quality viewing experience. I would love to figure out how to get this photo monocular adapted to the standard 30.5 mm thread size so common today. Can any of you experts in vintage equipment educate me? 

Thanks

Vince

Edit: Title says 8x30 monocular when in reality it is a 6x30 monocular, sorry about that.


----------

